# Male Jaguar cichlid needed



## Donfin365 (11 mo ago)

Hi I'm looking for a male Jaguar cichlid to breed with my female Jaguar.
If any1 can help me find or if your selling , I'm located in Toronto willing to drive to pick up


----------

